# Format C: - aber wie richtig?



## Tilo (6 Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es diesmal nicht richtig mit dem Format C:. Irgendwas geht immer schief und die Installation geht in die Hose. Auf Dauer nervt das.

Folgende Situation. Meinen alten Rechner möchte ich jetzt gern mit einem anderen Bertriebsystem nutzen. (Nicht Win XP- da wird er zu langsam für...) Das aktuelle BS möchte/muß ich vorher runterschmeissen. Wie fange ich das an? eighentlich dachte ich, das es mit Format C: funktionieren sollte. Das geht aber nicht solange das BS aufgespielt ist. Irgendwelche Programme greifen immer noch/wieder auf Win zu... Wenn ich per CD boote komm ich immer nur ins Menü für Betriebsystemauswahl. Auch unter Win in die DOS Zeile zu gehen und dort zu versuchen Format C: bringt nicht den Erfolg...
Steh momentan auf dem Schlauch und hab nicht so recht die Ahnung, was ich verkehrt mache. 

Kann denn bitte mal jemand eine Anleitung erstellen (oder mir den Link geben, wo diese Anleitung bereits steht), wie ich das richtig mache. Danke!


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Format C: - aber wie richtig?*

zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder beim Hochfahren F8 drücken , dann kommst du ins Bootmenu:
dann nur DOS wählen (oder so ähnlich , das ist so lang her, dass ich den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr weiß) 
oder eine bootfähige Floppy erstellen.  format.com draufkopieren und  von der Floppy den PC booten 
(muß im BIOS eingestellt sein) 

cp


----------



## berend2805 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Format C: - aber wie richtig?*



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann denn bitte mal jemand eine Anleitung erstellen (oder mir den Link geben, wo diese Anleitung bereits steht), wie ich das richtig mache. Danke!


Guckst Du (oder fragst Du) bei www.wintotal.de, da werden Sie geholfen. Von dort habe ich meine letzte Anleitung bekommen, wie ich auf meinem PC das XP mit SP 2 neu installiere, hat bestens geklappt, und für andere Systeme gibts da auch ausreichend Antworten.


----------



## drboe (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Format C: - aber wie richtig?*



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Das aktuelle BS möchte/muß ich vorher runterschmeissen. Wie fange ich das an? eighentlich dachte ich, das es mit Format C: funktionieren sollte. Das geht aber nicht solange das BS aufgespielt ist. Irgendwelche Programme greifen immer noch/wieder auf Win zu... Wenn ich per CD boote komm ich immer nur ins Menü für Betriebsystemauswahl. Auch unter Win in die DOS Zeile zu gehen und dort zu versuchen Format C: bringt nicht den Erfolg...
> Steh momentan auf dem Schlauch und hab nicht so recht die Ahnung, was ich verkehrt mache.


Es ist doch gut, dass das aktive OS nicht zulässt, dass man ihm den Ast absägt. Du erstellst eine bootfähige DOS Diskette. Das geht mit den Windows-Versionen bis Windows ME. Dann format.com auf die Diskette kopieren. Du kannst auch http://www.bootdisk.com/ oder http://www.bootdisk.de/ bemühen, um eine Bootdiskette Deiner Wahl zu erstellen.

Es geht übrigens schneller, anstelle zu formatieren fdisk zu benutzen und die Partitionen der Festplatte zu löschen. Bei der Installation des neuen OS wird die Installationsroutine dann eine Partition anlegen und die HD wird auch formatiert. 

M. Boettcher


----------

